# Urgent Help



## Razorscale (Feb 22, 2010)

Hi guys,

I'm leaving for Hamm shortly and I was told you can transport DWA listed animals for up to 72hrs without a license, can anyone link me to a site preferably a government site that states this please?

Thanks


----------



## coldestblood (Jun 4, 2011)

http://www.legislation.gov.uk/ukpga/1976/38

the licence as it thinks fit.
(8)Where a local authority proposes to insert in a licence under this Act a provision permitting any animal to be, for any continuous period exceeding 72 hours, at premises outside the area of the authority, the authority shall consult the local authority in whose area those premises are situated.


----------



## coldestblood (Jun 4, 2011)

Haha, didn't know the number 8 in brackets was the smiley with shades on.


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

coldestblood said:


> http://www.legislation.gov.uk/ukpga/1976/38
> 
> the licence as it thinks fit.
> (8)Where a local authority proposes to insert in a licence under this Act a provision permitting any animal to be, for any continuous period exceeding 72 hours, at premises outside the area of the authority, the authority shall consult the local authority in whose area those premises are situated.


It doesn't say that you can keep one for 72 hours without a licence. What it says is that where a local authority has granted a licence, and it proposes to allow an animal to be outside its own LA area, for more than 72 hours, it must consult with the LA which covers the address where those animal/s will be kept.

Section 1 of the DWAA clearly states "(1)Subject to section 5 of this Act, no person shall keep any dangerous wild animal except under the authority of a licence granted in accordance with the provisions of this Act by a local authority."

There is nothing in there that says there is a "grace period" when an animal can be kept without a licence.


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

ian14 said:


> It doesn't say that you can keep one for 72 hours without a licence. What it says is that where a local authority has granted a licence, and it proposes to allow an animal to be outside its own LA area, for more than 72 hours, it must consult with the LA which covers the address where those animal/s will be kept.
> 
> Section 1 of the DWAA clearly states "(1)Subject to section 5 of this Act, no person shall keep any dangerous wild animal except under the authority of a licence granted in accordance with the provisions of this Act by a local authority."
> 
> There is nothing in there that says there is a "grace period" when an animal can be kept without a licence.


I think you are missing his point which is probably irrelevant (I believe he lives in southern Ireland)

Its more about transport regulation (i think)


----------



## Razorscale (Feb 22, 2010)

Thanks for your input guys.

Yes Slippery you are correct, I am from Southern Ireland and wanted to know the regulations of traveling with such an animal(s).

I got through England fine, no problems at all.


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

slippery42 said:


> I think you are missing his point which is probably irrelevant (I believe he lives in southern Ireland)
> 
> Its more about transport regulation (i think)


Indeed I did. Then in which case the DWAA doesn't apply at all. It doesn't exist in Eire. There is no EU law covering all member states relating to this either. So, no problem at all. Transport wise, no different to any other reptile.


----------

